# spray can texture



## git-r-dun

I was wondering if anyone has used that texture in a can before? and how good does it actually work? I am thinking about trying it for a tiny patch instead of bringing the big texture machine unit in. If it works like crap then i won't even bother with it and waste my time any money on it.


----------



## Axecutioner-B

I haven't had good experience with it on knock-down (too gummy to match good) but for small orange-peel fixes it has been ok. But at like $13 a can i'll just carry around some +3 in a bucket with a lid & bring out the pancake compressor & hopper & make a much better repair if i need to & save $12 of the $13 

Maybe others have had better experiences, but that is my experience with the stuff.
________
NastyWetCunt


----------



## hugh myers

Gave up on the cans years ago!

Unless they have gotten a lot better, which I doubt, I wouldn't waste my money on them.

Hopper and copressor is quick enough for me.

The Patch Man


----------



## Whitey97

agreed, it's garbage


----------



## tricounty dwall

The cans suck. I go to Sherwin Williams a lot and they gave me some new sample cans to try. It was a small can and it was for orange peel. It works good. But i havent seen any other ones


----------



## eastex1963

I use them some for SMALL patches, not the big ones. Make sure to test on some scrap. As with a lot of things in life guys.....it's all in the wrist...*ahem* lol.


----------



## joepro0000

only twice they worked out for pop-corn, the ones that Lowes sells. The other times they sucked!


----------



## eastex1963

joepro0000 said:


> only twice they worked out for pop-corn, the ones that Lowes sells. The other times they sucked!


Yep, they suck for popcorn, no doubt. I've used the Homax brand OIL based one for small orange peel patches. The latex kind sucks.


----------



## justadrywallguy

git-r-dun said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used that texture in a can before? and how good does it actually work? I am thinking about trying it for a tiny patch instead of bringing the big texture machine unit in. If it works like crap then i won't even bother with it and waste my time any money on it.


I have used the orange peel a few time for small patches, was OK. but pretty much the are junk for anything else.


----------



## ndtaper

We use the cans alot.. problem we have with them is they get a beady look unless you shake them for a long long time.. once you get them shook well they do fine. The homax brand is the only brand weve had good luck with and the knockdown style and acoustic is a waste of money.


----------



## SlimPickins

Orange peel works fine, knock-down, not so much.


----------



## wallman

*Great For the Manufacture*

I think they Are a big Joke..They are great for the company selling them!!! Directions should Read.. Beat your self senseless with can and apply to nearest trash can!!! I say good old hopper for basic type patch were it applies,or good portable sprayer where needed!!! This is my Opinion...:yes:


----------



## silverstilts

I have found the same thing orange peel works everything else not so good. Also use a can once if it sits very long over a few days may as well pitch it does not seem to hold the aerosol pressure once it is used. Any patch over a couple sq. ft. may as well drag out a hopper and pancake compressor.


----------



## SlimPickins

....


----------



## betterdrywall

OK I'll post this one last time. If you don't buy it for small repairs.. then your losing time and money. Heck I've sprayed whole rooms with this gun.. http://www.wagnerspraytech.com/portal/texture_sprayers_spray,99561,747.html


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

betterdrywall said:


> OK I'll post this one last time. If you don't buy it for small repairs.. then your losing time and money. Heck I've sprayed whole rooms with this gun.. http://www.wagnerspraytech.com/portal/texture_sprayers_spray,99561,747.html


I have used that machine before, I had good results after a little practicing. It seemed that the tips provided would either put on too much material or not enough material. I figured out that I could do a pretty good match by using the trigger as a flow adjustment. By that, I mean that the trigger engaged partially would apply the correct amount of material on the surface. I guess that the trigger could be considered to be variable flow. 

They are a good rig for small repairs and touch ups. I did find them a little bit of a pain to clean.


----------



## betterdrywall

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I have used that machine before, I had good results after a little practicing. It seemed that the tips provided would either put on too much material or not enough material. I figured out that I could do a pretty good match by using the trigger as a flow adjustment. By that, I mean that the trigger engaged partially would apply the correct amount of material on the surface. I guess that the trigger could be considered to be variable flow.
> 
> They are a good rig for small repairs and touch ups. I did find them a little bit of a pain to clean.


Yes I use the trigger for control as well. and yes the top part of the hopper is a pain to clean. Overall the little sprayer has saved my azz more than once.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

So I guess i will be the only one to say this. I save more time using a small can for certain orange peel textures then I do trying to unload the compressor, and hopper, with the mud and blah blah blah. I guess you just have to have the know how on how to use them!!!!! As we all know, "time is money". they cost $13 but maybe save you 20 min in clean up and prep time. that can add up in a day and make the difference of going to an extra job. and that can might last for a few jobs as well....


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

also, the knockdown can works great for orange peel, some times better then the orange peel can does. just turn it to fine and it comes out perfect.


----------



## betterdrywall

The_Texture_Guy said:


> also, the knockdown can works great for orange peel, some times better then the orange peel can does. just turn it to fine and it comes out perfect.


 Thanks that is good to know,, I used a small can on a small repair just this week. ran out real fast.. I'll know to grab the bigger knockdown can next time. turnout really nice,, I was suprised.


----------



## Justa Hick

if the cans are low on pressure or dont seem to spray well then toss em in a sink of hot water. the pressure will jump up and spray lots and lots better. The celing popcorn can work pretty good, but have lots of poly up to contain the overspray. it can come out quick so expect to move the can quick so it dont puddle and get drippy on the liddy.





QUOTE=git-r-dun;15843]I was wondering if anyone has used that texture in a can before? and how good does it actually work? I am thinking about trying it for a tiny patch instead of bringing the big texture machine unit in. If it works like crap then i won't even bother with it and waste my time any money on it.[/QUOTE]


----------

